# Engine replacement advice



## EOSdad (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a 2008 EOS I bought used for my teenage daughter. We’ve have loved the car. The other morning she called and said it stalled on the way to work. We got it towed and were told the timing belt broke. Given she was at highway speed when it happened, I'm assuming the engine is pretty extensively damaged. 

I'm wondering if replacing it with a used motor is worth it? Any tips from the wisdom in this community is welcome. I'm not mechanically inclined myself. Have a few mechanic buddies but they're not too excited about working on a VW. 

Trying to find a qualified shop that won't gouge me is a challenge. This car also has a flood title from 2010 so the first import shop I took it to wouldn't touch it. That was before the timing belt issue. 

Thoughtful advice is appreciated.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

If you are going to keep it. And you kept the rest of the cars maint up to date. Then I would say rebuild it. More then likely it just bent the valves damaged the piston. So new or reworked head. Maybe new pistons and some machinework and setup.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

If you really like it, take it to a good independent shop that specializes in VWs and have them rebuild or replace the head and do a timing belt and water pump job. Chances are they know that job very well. If the shop you talk to hasn't done it before, move on. While it is not particularly difficult, there are a few places where you can mess up, and a bunch of "while you are theres" that will save you in the long run. 

If the engine still turns over (do it by hand with a rachet to be safe, don't use the starter), chances are that it just bent valves. If it is totally jammed, then I would worry about broken valves. It is pretty easy to check the condition of the pistons with a $20 borescope/endoscope from ebay. Any decent shop will use one and should be able to quickly determine if it is just bent valves. Minor dings on the pistons are not something to worry about, but if a valve head broke off, then the engine is probably not worth fixing. If you have to replace the engine with a used one, then I would have the belt and water pump replaced, and clean the carbon from the intake. I wouldn't replace the engine unless it had badly damaged (like cracked) pistons.

I personally have done 10 VW/Audi 2L engine repair/rebuilds. My first was a '06 GLI with a broken timing belt like yours. It bent all the valves, but the pistons were OK. Doing the job is about 30 hours of labor (my time - book time is much less as I am super meticulous and clean everything), and $1k or less in parts and machine work. So, a shop would likely be $4-$5k. If the engine turns over, then I would bet the valves are just bent. As is, the car is worth $1-$2k of the rest of the car is nice, as that is pretty much parts value. FWIW, I bought an '09 Eos with a chain that jumped at 76k. My wife now uses it as her commuter car and loves it. My daughter has an '09 Tiguan SEL that I got after the chain jumped at 92k. My Tiguan SE had a seized balance shaft at 92k when I got it. 

It is REALLY important on these VW 2L engines, whether they have cam belts or chains, to change cam belts every 75k and inspect the chains on later engines for the old style chain tensioners as well as for chain stretch at the same mileage as they WILL fail and without warning. As you found out, failure to do so can total an otherwise beautiful car.


----------



## EOSdad (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks for your input guys, especially the details @Qmulus. Overall the car is in pretty good shape, sobifbi can get it back running for $2k or so, it would be nice. If it's significantly more than that, I'm leaning more for seeing if I could sell it "as-is" and recoup some of my investment.


----------



## EOSdad (Sep 14, 2019)

So here it is 7 months later and I got my EOS back on the road! Cost me $2900 for the rebuild, but she sure does run nice now. Time to clean it up, fix some little things and enjoy it for the summer. All-in-all I’ve got about $6700 in it now.


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

Replace that belt every 80k they break around 100k like clockwork


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Funny just did a rebuild cost me 520 in parts and 33 hours split over 3 days. Got 3350.07 total in including oem 18" new tires new windshield rebuilt motor 4 new speakers hand built turbo back gpl 105 lube ect.


----------



## Bblaylock (Apr 26, 2020)

*Congrats*

Congrats EosDad. I too bought my daughter a 2009 when she turned 16 just over 3 years ago. Same thing happened and after a tear down I was told the engine was toast. I bought a used engine and had it put in for a total of $6k after buyinng the car for $4500. The car is perfect other than the engine issue. I also had a difficult time finding anyone to work on it and the dealership wanted $8k for a new engine. So, I'm in this car enough that my daughter it keeping it through college (she's a senior now) and I'm hoping nothing else goes wrong with it.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Bbaylock eeeehh I dont want to rain on your plans. But unless your daughter is a major exception like the checking the oil every fill up. An FSI powered VW is not going to make it. You need to be a rather OCD owner mechanic with this platform. Run good oil will help. Swap cam follower out depending how fast you gage your motor wareing them. MUST do dsg on time or before if hot climate driven hard. And cover all the usual FSI problems.


----------

